# Grounding Bushings



## RobertM (Dec 17, 2007)

Long time reader, 1st time poster. Here is my set up: From the power company transformer conduit is pvc till it exits the ground. Then rigid metal conduit to a metal pull box,from there emt to another metal pull box and then emt to the MDP. My question is where do I need to install grounding bushings? 3 conduits in parallel. I think in both pull boxes and the MDP. My boss says only at the MDP. If needed at the pull boxes both sides(in and out) or just one? Also voltage is 480.
Thanks in advance to those of you who try to help and make better electricians out of all of us.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Each raceway must be bonded at least once.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is the 2011 version.




> *V. Bonding
> 
> 250.90 General. *Bonding shall be provided where necessary
> to ensure electrical continuity and the capacity to conduct
> ...


----------



## RobertM (Dec 17, 2007)

BBQ 
Thanks for the clarification. That sure saves some $ on Grounding bushings. I appreciate your reply and your help.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RobertM said:


> BBQ
> Thanks for the clarification. That sure saves some $ on Grounding bushings. I appreciate your reply and your help.:thumbup:


Don't be shy come back and post more and join the fun..:thumbup:

Welcome.:thumbsup:


----------

